# Which are best places to sit at the Olympia?



## Toby (7 May 2009)

Can anyone advise on which are the best places to sit at the Olympia please, I know there are some areas with dodgy views. thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 May 2009)

Row G is by far the best.

There is an aisle in front of you , so there is loads of leg room

http://www.ticketmaster.ie/seatingchart/198239/10236

Brendan


----------



## Guest116 (8 May 2009)

"Row" G is on the ground floor and that is often standing only for concerts. 

Anywhere in the circle section is fine. Seats are fairly tight though for the average person.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 May 2009)

I have never seen standing only in the Olympia.

Can they remove all the seats? Or do they just remove the stalls? 

If they remove the seating, presumably you are better off in the stalls up at the front? 

Brendan


----------



## Guest116 (8 May 2009)

All the ground floor is usually standing only for concerts.


----------



## g1g (8 May 2009)

have sat upstairs in 4th row before and was fab!!! Nice small venue.


----------



## Toby (8 May 2009)

I got non aisle seats row D in the Circle which from my research should be okay - will report back after the event for future reference


----------



## losttheplot (8 May 2009)

There are some pillars in the circle which could obstruct your view if you're behind them This will normally be indicated on the ticket by saying "Restricted View".

Avoid the top floor anyway, you'll only see the top of the artists head. Circle is definitely the best for a sitting gig.

If it's a gig where people are up dancing and you're the type to remain sitting, just head for the bar.


----------

